# Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games



## banana666 (1. April 2001)

*Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

... Das bestgehütete Geheimnis der PC Games ist wohl das Aussehen von
Rainer Rosshirt - jetzt will angeblich einer bei Ebay ein Foto von Rainer haben-
ohne Sonnenbrille und ohne Motoradhelm - was meint ihr ? Kann nicht einer
von euch das Foto ersteigern und dann einscannen und hochladen damit wir
alle was von haben ? Wäre echt nett .....schaut einmal bei E-Bay nach unter der Artikelnummer 1129865760 !


----------



## wildman (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Warum willst Du, dass wir Geld dafür ausgeben? Ersteigere Du es doch.
Bist Du sicher, dass nicht so mancher genau weiß wie RR aussieht?
Ha Ha Ha Haaa...

Wildman


----------



## rossi2000 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Natürlich wissen das einige, z.B. Petra usw. aber der gemeine Leser kennt Rainer nur von seinen Comics


----------



## banana666 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

ich selbst hab nicht soviel geld - darum - Aber mal im ernst: ist dir 2 DM für ein Rossi foto etwa zuviel ?

_- Warum willst Du, dass wir Geld dafür ausgeben? Ersteigere Du es doch.
- Bist Du sicher, dass nicht so mancher genau weiß wie RR aussieht?
- Ha Ha Ha Haaa...
- 
- Wildman
-  _


----------



## banana666 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- Natürlich wissen das einige, z.B. Petra usw. aber der gemeine Leser kennt Rainer nur von seinen Comics
- 
-  _

Der gemeine Leser kann ihn noch nie gesehen haben - RR hat selbst in einem 
seiner Leserbriefe mal gesagt, dass er nur mit Motoradhelm und / oder 
Sonnenbrille aus dem Haus geht. Der Typ von Ebay hat ihn angeblich vor dem
Verlagsgebäude fotografiert - wahrscheinlich wollte RR nur mal schnell 
neue Zigaretten holen oder so ......


----------



## wildman (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Wie könnt Ihr da so sicher sein, dass sein Aussehen außer den Redakteuren (und seiner Familie) keiner kennt? ... Bzw. dass kein normalsterblicher Spieler sein äußeres Erscheinungsbild kennt?

Wildman


----------



## dolphin1978 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Ich freue mich, daß Ihr meine Auktion schon gefunden habt und daß sie so regen zuspruch findet. 

Zu meiner Auktion muß ich folgendes sagen: Es war sehr schwer Rainer zu fotographieren, da er wirklich sehr Fotoscheu ist und meist direkt aus der Tiefgarage des Computec-Gebäudes auf seinem Motorrad herausfährt. 

In den letzten Sommerferien hatte ich einen Ferienjob im Gebäude gegenüber und konnte so den Ein- und Ausgang "überwachen" und hatte tatsächlich das Glück Rainer zu fotographieren.

PS: Dies ist übrigends das einzige Foto, das ich verkaufen werde. Also braucht Ihr keine Angst zu haben, daß ich den Markt überflute.

Viel Spaß beim bieten noch, Dolphin1978


----------



## banana666 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Weil es dann nicht so ein Kult um seine Person wäre. Eine Familie hat er soviel
ich weiss nicht - draussen geht er nur mit Brille/Mütze/Helm rum - die einzigen
die sein wahres gesicht kennen sind Petra und die anderen Readkteure 

_- Wie könnt Ihr da so sicher sein, dass sein Aussehen außer den Redakteuren (und seiner Familie) keiner kennt? ... Bzw. dass kein normalsterblicher Spieler sein äußeres Erscheinungsbild kennt?
- 
- Wildman
-  _


----------



## rossi2000 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- Weil es dann nicht so ein Kult um seine Person wäre. Eine Familie hat er soviel
- ich weiss nicht - draussen geht er nur mit Brille/Mütze/Helm rum - die einzigen
- die sein wahres gesicht kennen sind Petra und die anderen Readkteure 
- 
_

Das ist auch etwas übertrieben, aber ich, der ich schon Prä-PC-Games-Rossi-Fan bin, weiß natürlich, daß sich der Personenkult um Rossi nur auf diese Art hat entwickeln können.


----------



## banana666 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Wie lange hast du auf RR gewartet ? Ich war mal in nürnberg auf klassenfahrt,
da sind wir zum reaktionsgebäude gelaufen und wollten reingehen und RR nach einem Autogramm fragen - komischerweise hatte RR zufällig an diesem tag urlaub .....


----------



## rossi2000 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- Wie lange hast du auf RR gewartet ? Ich war mal in nürnberg auf klassenfahrt,
- da sind wir zum reaktionsgebäude gelaufen und wollten reingehen und RR nach einem Autogramm fragen - komischerweise hatte RR zufällig an diesem tag urlaub ..... _

Du hast doch gehört, ein Ferienjob, das wird schon ein paar wochen gedauert haben...


----------



## banana666 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- - Wie lange hast du auf RR gewartet ? Ich war mal in nürnberg auf klassenfahrt,
- - da sind wir zum reaktionsgebäude gelaufen und wollten reingehen und RR nach einem Autogramm fragen - komischerweise hatte RR zufällig an diesem tag urlaub ..... 
- 
- Du hast doch gehört, ein Ferienjob, das wird schon ein paar wochen gedauert haben...
- 
-  _


Tjaaaa - geduld muss man haben


----------



## wildman (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Wir können ja Pierce Brosnan engagieren, damit der uns die Redaktion und RR ausspioniert. Wenn Russel Crowe der neue Bond werden sollte, hat PB ja theoretisch genug Zeit, aber wahrscheinlich nicht genug Achtung vor uns.

Wildman


----------



## rossi2000 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- Wir können ja Pierce Brosnan engagieren, damit der uns die Redaktion und RR ausspioniert. Wenn Russel Crowe der neue Bond werden sollte, hat PB ja theoretisch genug Zeit, aber wahrscheinlich nicht genug Achtung vor uns.
- 
- Wildman
-  _

Seit wann wird den Russel der neue Bond? Ich denke das ist Robbie Williams?


----------



## banana666 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- - Weil es dann nicht so ein Kult um seine Person wäre. Eine Familie hat er soviel
- - ich weiss nicht - draussen geht er nur mit Brille/Mütze/Helm rum - die einzigen
- - die sein wahres gesicht kennen sind Petra und die anderen Readkteure 
- - 
- 
- 
- Das ist auch etwas übertrieben, aber ich, der ich schon Prä-PC-Games-Rossi-Fan bin, weiß natürlich, daß sich der Personenkult um Rossi nur auf diese Art hat entwickeln können. _


Rossi hatte ja sogar mal einen Auftritt in einem Computerspiel: "Mag" allerdings war er dort nur mit Motoradhelm zu sehen ....


----------



## MC_Donald (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- - Wir können ja Pierce Brosnan engagieren, damit der uns die Redaktion und RR ausspioniert. Wenn Russel Crowe der neue Bond werden sollte, hat PB ja theoretisch genug Zeit, aber wahrscheinlich nicht genug Achtung vor uns.
- - 
- - Wildman
- -  
- 
- Seit wann wird den Russel der neue Bond? Ich denke das ist Robbie Williams?
- 
-  _
Ich hab gehört RR wird der neue Bond!


----------



## MC_Donald (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- - - Wir können ja Pierce Brosnan engagieren, damit der uns die Redaktion und RR ausspioniert. Wenn Russel Crowe der neue Bond werden sollte, hat PB ja theoretisch genug Zeit, aber wahrscheinlich nicht genug Achtung vor uns.
- - - 
- - - Wildman
- - -  
- - 
- - Seit wann wird den Russel der neue Bond? Ich denke das ist Robbie Williams?
- - 
- -  
- Ich hab gehört RR wird der neue Bond!
- 
-  _
Achja, für das Foto biete ich 2,50DM!


----------



## wildman (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Seit wann wird den Russel der neue Bond? Ich denke das ist Robbie Williams?
- 

Beide standen mal in irgendwelchen Videotexten als mögliche Brosnan-Nachfolger. Wer von beiden oder ob überhaupt einer von beiden der neue Bond wird, das steht in den Sternen oder bei den Produzenten.

Wildman


----------



## rossi2000 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_
- - - 
- - -  
- - Ich hab gehört RR wird der neue Bond!
- - 
- -  
- Achja, für das Foto biete ich 2,50DM!
-  _

Bis jetzt steht das höchste Gebot aber noch bei 1 DM, wenn du so etwas verbreitest, dann mußt du auch bieten!!!


----------



## banana666 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- 
- - - - 
- - - -  
- - - Ich hab gehört RR wird der neue Bond!
- - - 
- - -  
- - Achja, für das Foto biete ich 2,50DM!
- -  
- 
- Bis jetzt steht das höchste Gebot aber noch bei 1 DM, wenn du so etwas verbreitest, dann mußt du auch bieten!!! _

Nur ein Mark für das RR Foto ? Und die Auktion läuft schon den ganzen tag - ich dachte immer RR ist so beliebt, und jetzt will niemand über ne Mark ausgeben - seltsam


----------



## banana666 (1. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

du scheinst doch reich zu sein, kannst du nich das Bild ersteigern und dann einscannen und es irgendwo für uns hochladen ?

Ausserdem denke ich das bestimmt ein Engländer die Rolle für 007 übernehmen wird

_- Seit wann wird den Russel der neue Bond? Ich denke das ist Robbie Williams?
- - 
- 
- Beide standen mal in irgendwelchen Videotexten als mögliche Brosnan-Nachfolger. Wer von beiden oder ob überhaupt einer von beiden der neue Bond wird, das steht in den Sternen oder bei den Produzenten.
- 
- Wildman
-  _


----------



## wildman (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- du scheinst doch reich zu sein, kannst du nich das Bild ersteigern und dann einscannen und es irgendwo für uns hochladen ?
- 
- Ausserdem denke ich das bestimmt ein Engländer die Rolle für 007 übernehmen wird
- 
- - Seit wann wird den Russel der neue Bond? Ich denke das ist Robbie Williams?
-  _

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich so reich bin?

Wildman

Je mehr Geld, desto mehr Sorgen. (Irgend so ein Sprichwort)


----------



## RR (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Deine Aussagen wimmeln nur so von Unwahrheiten und Widersprüchen.
1. Um in die Tiefgarage zu gelangen muss man das Gebäde nicht verlassen.
2. Hast du mich etwa im Aufzug fotografiert? Das hätte mir auffallen müssen.
3. Im Winter fahre ich meistens mit dem Auto - nicht mit dem Motorrad.
4. Wenn du vom Motorrad schreibst - seit wann fahre ich denn ohne Helm?
5. Sollte ich im Auto die Tiefgarage verlassen haben - wie erkennst du bei den ganzen Autos die hier im Laufe eines Tages rauskommen den Fahrer?
6. Bei dem gegenüberliegenden Gebäude handelt es sich um das Arbeitsgericht. Als was hast du denn da gejobbt? Als Aushilfsrichter?
7. Die Gebäudeseite des Arbeitsgerichts, welche auf unsere Gebäudeseite zeigt beinhaltet die Verhandlungszimmer. Schon klar, dass dort immer wieder mal ein paar Tage Leute mit Foto rumstehen - fällt ja auch kaum auf, oder?

Von allen aus der Luft gesaugten Bilder von mir, ist dies die unoriginellste Version. Ich bin echt beleidigt, dass du dir nicht etwas besseres ausgedacht hast.

RR


----------



## banana666 (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

reicher als ich zu sein ist keine Leistung bei meinem gehalt (extra klein geschrieben wie bei RR) kann ich mir gerade mal den internetzugang leisten ... ich nehme an das du doch mindestens eine Mark für ein (angeblich) original RR foto übrig hast. Wenn du es dann einscannst und hochlädt wird dein beliebtheitsgrad im Forum bestimmt ins unermessliche steigen ...
Zum dem Sprichwort: Je weniger Geld desto (noch) mehr Sorgen wäre zutreffender ....

_- - du scheinst doch reich zu sein, kannst du nich das Bild ersteigern und dann einscannen und es irgendwo für uns hochladen ?
- - 
- - Ausserdem denke ich das bestimmt ein Engländer die Rolle für 007 übernehmen wird
- - 
- - - Seit wann wird den Russel der neue Bond? Ich denke das ist Robbie Williams?
- -  
- 
- Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich so reich bin?
- 
- Wildman
- 
- Je mehr Geld, desto mehr Sorgen. (Irgend so ein Sprichwort)
- 
-  _


----------



## wildman (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- reicher als ich zu sein ist keine Leistung bei meinem gehalt (extra klein geschrieben wie bei RR) kann ich mir gerade mal den internetzugang leisten ... ich nehme an das du doch mindestens eine Mark für ein (angeblich) original RR foto übrig hast. Wenn du es dann einscannst und hochlädt wird dein beliebtheitsgrad im Forum bestimmt ins unermessliche steigen ...
- Zum dem Sprichwort: Je weniger Geld desto (noch) mehr Sorgen wäre zutreffender ....

-  _
Ich muss mich diesen Monat auch ziemlich zurückhalten mit dem Internet. Ich hoffe, ich schaff's auch. Außerdem kann ich da nicht so sicher sein, dass das Bild authentisch ist. Und noch ein weitere Grund: ich kann doch den Rossi-Mythos nicht zerstören.

Wildman

Bei Geldfragen hört die Gemütlichkeit auf (D. Hansemann, preuß. Landtag 1847)


----------



## wildman (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

-  [/i]

Hallo Rossi.

Bekannte von mir, die Roßbachs, haben eine Art Imbiss-Suppenrestaurant aufgemacht. Sie nennen es: "Rossis Suppenhimmel". Da die sich nicht für PC-Spiele interessieren und man von Roßbach relativ leicht Rossi ableiten kann, geh' ich mal davon aus, dass Du sie nicht wegen Tantiemen o.ä. verklagen brauchst -- wieso solltest Du auch. Jedenfalls kannst Du ja mal da vorbeikommen. Am tarntechnisch sinnvollsten wahrscheinlich mit Auto und (wenn möglich) ohne Bikerklamotten oder Helm.
=> Allee-Straße, Montabaur (Westerwald / Rheinland-Pfalz)

Wildman

Isst Du überhaupt Suppe?


----------



## dolphin1978 (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Lieber Rainer,

wenn du die Fehler in meinem posting bemängelst, solltest du dir das erst einmal RICHTIG durchlesen!

ad 1: Ich habe nicht gesagt, daß du das Gebäude auf dem Weg zur Tiefgarage verlassen hast!

ad 2: Selbst wenn hättest du es nicht bemerkt (diese Kameras sind heute so verdamm klein, oder?)

ad 3: Ich schrieb: Ferienjob in den Sommerferien

ad 4: Du sitzt nicht auf dem Motorrad, du STEHST auf dem Boden (mit beiden Beinen)!

ad 5: Im Sommer fähst du meistens Motorrad, als echter Biker, oder?

ad 6: Der Bürobote z.B. ist von einer ZEITARBEITSFIRMA!

ad 7: Ein bischen Fantasie solltest selbst du haben!


----------



## banana666 (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Langsam glaube ich, dass das angebot kein fake ist. 
Aber bevor ich mitsteigere ein paar fragen an dolphin:

1. Wie gross ist Rossi auf dem Foto  - kann man ihn erkennen ?

2. Hat er wirklich keinen Helm/Brille auf ?

3. Ist es auch nicht von hinten aufgenommen ? Sprich: Kann man sein 
  wahres GESICHT sehen ?

mfg

_- Lieber Rainer,
- 
- wenn du die Fehler in meinem posting bemängelst, solltest du dir das erst einmal RICHTIG durchlesen!
- 
- ad 1: Ich habe nicht gesagt, daß du das Gebäude auf dem Weg zur Tiefgarage verlassen hast!
- 
- ad 2: Selbst wenn hättest du es nicht bemerkt (diese Kameras sind heute so verdamm klein, oder?)
- 
- ad 3: Ich schrieb: Ferienjob in den Sommerferien
- 
- ad 4: Du sitzt nicht auf dem Motorrad, du STEHST auf dem Boden (mit beiden Beinen)!
- 
- ad 5: Im Sommer fähst du meistens Motorrad, als echter Biker, oder?
- 
- ad 6: Der Bürobote z.B. ist von einer ZEITARBEITSFIRMA!
- 
- ad 7: Ein bischen Fantasie solltest selbst du haben! _


----------



## banana666 (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Nicht den "Mythos" zerstören: Heisst das auch für 1 DM würdest du das Foto
nicht kaufen ??? Also ich bin neugierig wie er aussieht - wenn man nach den 
Karikaturen in der PCG geht müsste er ähnlichkeit mit DJ Ötzi haben


_- - reicher als ich zu sein ist keine Leistung bei meinem gehalt (extra klein geschrieben wie bei RR) kann ich mir gerade mal den internetzugang leisten ... ich nehme an das du doch mindestens eine Mark für ein (angeblich) original RR foto übrig hast. Wenn du es dann einscannst und hochlädt wird dein beliebtheitsgrad im Forum bestimmt ins unermessliche steigen ...
- - Zum dem Sprichwort: Je weniger Geld desto (noch) mehr Sorgen wäre zutreffender ....
- 
- -  
- Ich muss mich diesen Monat auch ziemlich zurückhalten mit dem Internet. Ich hoffe, ich schaff's auch. Außerdem kann ich da nicht so sicher sein, dass das Bild authentisch ist. Und noch ein weitere Grund: ich kann doch den Rossi-Mythos nicht zerstören.
- 
- Wildman
- 
- Bei Geldfragen hört die Gemütlichkeit auf (D. Hansemann, preuß. Landtag 1847)
- 
-  _


----------



## dolphin1978 (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Natürlich ist es KEIN Fake, nun zu deinen Fragen: 

1. Ich habe es mit Zoom aufgenommen, das Gesicht ist klar zu erkennen. 
2. Es IST Rainer, eindeutig, mein Wort darauf!


----------



## _Bug_ (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Du hast schon richtig verstanden, RR ist sehr beliebt. Und genau aus dem Grund will keiner des Bild haben...
Wenn man wüsste, wie RR aussieht, wär ja der Mythos hin und RR wär nichmehr so interessant.

Aba des Thema war hier glaub ich schon oft genug besprochen worden...


----------



## Trip (2. April 2001)

*tja Rainer...*

das du deine Anonymität nicht ewig wahren kannst war dir ja wohl klar. Irgendwann musste schluss sein, und der tag kommt nun immer näher. Vielleicht hast du ja glück und es ist tatsächlich ein fake, ich glaube aber nicht daran. Wenn ich daran denke das du danach wahrscheinlich ziemlich (zu) oft von irgendwelchen leuten angesprochen wirst habe ich fast ein bisschen mitleid mit dir 
das leben geht weiter
Gruss Trip


----------



## wildman (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Ich hasse DJ Ötzi! Seine ...ähäm... Musik ist ja wohl 'n riesen Scheiß.
Sollte RR trotzdem Ähnlichkeit mit DJ Ötzi haben, werd' ich's ihm verzeihen können. Ich hab' auch das Gefühl, dass Miroslav Kolose irgendwie Ähnlichkeit mit Zlatko hat. Ich hasse Zlatko! Trotzdem hab' ich nix gegen Klose.

Wildman


----------



## Walwing (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

_- - 
- - - - - 
- - - - -  
- - - - Ich hab gehört RR wird der neue Bond!
- - - - 
- - - -  
- - - Achja, für das Foto biete ich 2,50DM!
- - -  
- - 
- - Bis jetzt steht das höchste Gebot aber noch bei 1 DM, wenn du so etwas verbreitest, dann mußt du auch bieten!!! 
- 
- Nur ein Mark für das RR Foto ? Und die Auktion läuft schon den ganzen tag - ich dachte immer RR ist so beliebt, und jetzt will niemand über ne Mark ausgeben - seltsam
-  _

Ich biete ganze 0 DM WEIL ICH SELBER EIN FOTO von ihm habe! Haha! Da ich  den Wünschen einiger Leser gefolgt bin habe ich Rossi dabei "erwischt" wie er vor dem Verlagsgebäude auf seinem Motorrad angefahren kam und prompt seinen Helm auszog! Keine Sonnenbrille, kein Kopftuch, kein Strumpfband! Er kratzte sich kurz an der Nase un an der Wange und zog seinen Helm schnell wieder an! Doch es war schon zuspät! Mein Finger hatte den Auslöser schon gedrückt und "Klick" gemacht! Er fuhr runter in die Tiefgarage und ich ab zum nächsten Fotoshop! Na! Wer will einen Nase kratzenden Rossi haben? Der Preis liegt bei min. 10DM. Immerhin musste ich ca. 4 Tage auf diese Gelegenheit warten und einige Spritkosten bezahlen.

P.S. : Nicht Kratzen Rossi! Waschen!


----------



## banana666 (2. April 2001)

*AW: tja Rainer...*

ich tippe (leider) auch, dass es KEIN fake ist - die fakten sprechen dafür ...

_- das du deine Anonymität nicht ewig wahren kannst war dir ja wohl klar. Irgendwann musste schluss sein, und der tag kommt nun immer näher. Vielleicht hast du ja glück und es ist tatsächlich ein fake, ich glaube aber nicht daran. Wenn ich daran denke das du danach wahrscheinlich ziemlich (zu) oft von irgendwelchen leuten angesprochen wirst habe ich fast ein bisschen mitleid mit dir 
- das leben geht weiter
- Gruss Trip _


----------



## banana666 (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

die Musik von DJ Ötzi ist auch nicht gerade mein Fall - jedoch ist das ähnliche 
Aussehen (Wenn man nach den Karikaturen geht - das echte Bild kennt bis
jetzt ja nur einer) von RR und DJ Ö. nicht zu übersehen ...

_- Ich hasse DJ Ötzi! Seine ...ähäm... Musik ist ja wohl 'n riesen Scheiß.
- Sollte RR trotzdem Ähnlichkeit mit DJ Ötzi haben, werd' ich's ihm verzeihen können. Ich hab' auch das Gefühl, dass Miroslav Kolose irgendwie Ähnlichkeit mit Zlatko hat. Ich hasse Zlatko! Trotzdem hab' ich nix gegen Klose.
- 
- Wildman
- 
-  _


----------



## banana666 (2. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Das glaube ich nicht - auf einmal gibts schon 2 fotos - hmmmmmm -neene
_- - - 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - -  
- - - - - Ich hab gehört RR wird der neue Bond!
- - - - - 
- - - - -  
- - - - Achja, für das Foto biete ich 2,50DM!
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - Bis jetzt steht das höchste Gebot aber noch bei 1 DM, wenn du so etwas verbreitest, dann mußt du auch bieten!!! 
- - 
- - Nur ein Mark für das RR Foto ? Und die Auktion läuft schon den ganzen tag - ich dachte immer RR ist so beliebt, und jetzt will niemand über ne Mark ausgeben - seltsam
- -  
- 
- Ich biete ganze 0 DM WEIL ICH SELBER EIN FOTO von ihm habe! Haha! Da ich  den Wünschen einiger Leser gefolgt bin habe ich Rossi dabei "erwischt" wie er vor dem Verlagsgebäude auf seinem Motorrad angefahren kam und prompt seinen Helm auszog! Keine Sonnenbrille, kein Kopftuch, kein Strumpfband! Er kratzte sich kurz an der Nase un an der Wange und zog seinen Helm schnell wieder an! Doch es war schon zuspät! Mein Finger hatte den Auslöser schon gedrückt und "Klick" gemacht! Er fuhr runter in die Tiefgarage und ich ab zum nächsten Fotoshop! Na! Wer will einen Nase kratzenden Rossi haben? Der Preis liegt bei min. 10DM. Immerhin musste ich ca. 4 Tage auf diese Gelegenheit warten und einige Spritkosten bezahlen.
- 
- P.S. : Nicht Kratzen Rossi! Waschen!
- 
-  _


----------



## rossi2000 (3. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

Also der Trittbrettfahrer will sich wohl nur profilieren! Warum sollte jemand 10 DM einfach so ausgeben, wenn er das gleiche für 1 DM offiziell bei eBay kaufen kann. Auch den orginalen RR Kommentar muß man von verschiedenen Seiten sehen. Rossi will damit nur verhindern, daß irgendjemand das Foto ernst nimmt. 

IHM STEHT DER ANGSTSCHWEIß SCHON AUF DER STIRN, wenn man keine Argumente hat muß man eben versuchen den andern zu diskreditieren!!!

Hätte ich nicht von Rainer gedacht!!!


----------



## banana666 (3. April 2001)

*schade eigentlich ....*

.... und ich finde es irgendwie traurig, dass dieser langjährige Mythos um 
Rainer jetzt doch scheinbar kaputt geht. Wir werden wie's aussieht in ein
paar tagen oder wochen rainers wahres gesicht kennen lernen und haben
dann nur noch einen "normalen" leserbriefonkel wie alle anderen magazine
auch .....

In Hochachtung

B.J.
~~~~


----------



## banana666 (3. April 2001)

*AW: Das Best gehütete Geheimnis der PC Games*

klar ich hab auch ein foto von rossi und verkaufe es für 1000 DM !

_- Also der Trittbrettfahrer will sich wohl nur profilieren! Warum sollte jemand 10 DM einfach so ausgeben, wenn er das gleiche für 1 DM offiziell bei eBay kaufen kann. Auch den orginalen RR Kommentar muß man von verschiedenen Seiten sehen. Rossi will damit nur verhindern, daß irgendjemand das Foto ernst nimmt. 
- 
- IHM STEHT DER ANGSTSCHWEIß SCHON AUF DER STIRN, wenn man keine Argumente hat muß man eben versuchen den andern zu diskreditieren!!!
- 
- Hätte ich nicht von Rainer gedacht!!! _


----------

